# Humic Acid - Does timing really matter?



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Can this be applied anytime of year, even during dormancy? Any advantages or disadvantages to certain times a year?


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

From my understanding and various forum research on Humic Acid, it does not matter--to a degree. Ill let the veteran soil experts give their opinion.

I would not add it during dormancy as (depending on where you live), your lawn my be frozen or your winters consists of heavy-handed rainstorms (like they do here in Seattle). If frozen, it will not incorporate itself into the top 6" (where most of the organic munching is going on), or possibly runoff due to heavy rain.
Organic microbes do not die in the soil, due to cold weather--but go dormant like your lawn. They need heat to function and will not function to max capabilities until soil is 50+ degrees.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, @Muddysneakers77 ! It doesn't look like we're getting any crazy freezes. I think Im going to go ahead and put it down tomorrow.


----------

